# libATA on older h/w with no SATA controller/disks

## jel

My (old) machine has two IDE-controllers and is currently not using libATA. I know that Ubuntu wants to install a kernel with libATA support for my h/w so I was wondering if I have anything to gain by migrating.

```

Motherboard: SiS 741GX.

/dev/hda -- WDC WD3200AAJB-00WGA0 -- 298 GiB Western Digital drive

/dev/hdb -- ST3300831A            -- 279 GiB Samsung drive

/dev/hdc -- HP DVD Writer 420

/dev/hdd -- WDC WD2500JB-57GVC0   -- 232 GiB Western Digital drive

```

I also have a USB2.0 external case which is currently empty because of a HD crash, but I'm thinking of moving hdb or hdd to it for cooling.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jel,

The libata drivers are easier to configure in the kernel. They provide DMA support by default, unlike the IDE ones where you have to pick and choose a lot more options.

One day, the IDE kernel branch is going away, so you will have to make the switch anyway.

----------

## jel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One day, the IDE kernel branch is going away, so you will have to make the switch anyway.

 

Yes, deprecation of the old IDE system is what keeps me awake at nights...  :Smile: 

----------

## cyrillic

 *jel wrote:*   

> I was wondering if I have anything to gain by migrating. 

 

A good night's sleep ...   :Smile: 

ps.  I use libata on my ancient machines, and it works just fine.

----------

## Cyker

 *jel wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   
> 
> One day, the IDE kernel branch is going away, so you will have to make the switch anyway. 
> 
> Yes, deprecation of the old IDE system is what keeps me awake at nights... 

 

Me too... I still haven't found a reliable way to migrate without risking fscking up my RAID array because I never know what /dev node they end up being assigned.

I could probably pull off some magic with udev to keep all the current assignments, but I really can't get my head around all the attributes of udev  :Sad: 

That and all these Experimental, Very Experimental, HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL tags don't really instil me with confidence on the libata PATA drivers  :Wink: 

Have they even fixed hdparm support with libata??

But good ol' BLOCK_DEV still works for me so I'll stick with it until the bitter end!!

----------

## cyrillic

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> I still haven't found a reliable way to migrate without risking fscking up my RAID array because I never know what /dev node they end up being assigned. 

 

Are you allowing the kernel to auto-assemble your array(s) during boot ?

If you are, then you don't need to worry about the underlying devices changing from /dev/hd* to /dev/sd* , because it will still work properly, and the array(s) will be called /dev/md* .

If you are assembling the array(s) in userspace, then you may have to change some config files around (I don't know for sure, because I always use the kernel method).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cyker,

hdparm needs to be depreciated with the IDE kernel branch.

Many of the things you use it for with IDE drives and the IDE kernel branch are simply not relevant when you use libata with the PATA drivers.

What do you want to do with hdparm ?

----------

## Monkeh

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> I still haven't found a reliable way to migrate without risking fscking up my RAID array because I never know what /dev node they end up being assigned.

 

First available sdx device in order of port. Scanning order you'll have to figure out on your own. Optical drives get srx devices.

 *Quote:*   

> I could probably pull off some magic with udev to keep all the current assignments, but I really can't get my head around all the attributes of udev 

 

Nope, kernel handles it entirely by itself, iirc.

 *Quote:*   

> Have they even fixed hdparm support with libata??

 

You.. don't need hdparm with it.

----------

## Cyker

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What do you want to do with hdparm ?

 On my server, I'm forcing the IDE ports to ATA/33 over 80-conductor cables due to stability/bit-error concerns.

There is also various params for powersaving/acoustics/etc., some of which have been kludged into libata to make them work, but the others just elict errors.

There are also lots of neat things hdparm and blockdev can do for more exotic legacy hardware (e.g. old SyQuest and Iomega gear, LS120s etc.) which libata doesn't deem worth supporting.

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *Cyker wrote:*   I still haven't found a reliable way to migrate without risking fscking up my RAID array because I never know what /dev node they end up being assigned. 
> 
> First available sdx device in order of port. Scanning order you'll have to figure out on your own. Optical drives get srx devices.
> 
>  *Quote:*   I could probably pull off some magic with udev to keep all the current assignments, but I really can't get my head around all the attributes of udev  
> ...

 

I don't want that all the drives to be sdx with arbitrray srx to throw me off - I want all IDE drivers to be hdx in order, and all SATA to be sdx in order. Ideally, usb drives would be usbd and SCSI drives would be scdx or something, but these are udev things whhic I don't understand... yet.

The reason I love the BLOCKDEV drivers is because the dev assignments are stable even before udev kicks in.

With libata, you say I have to work out the scanning order myself; This in itself is a problem: The libdev assignments are not consistent or stable because *everything* apart from BLOCKDEV uses sdx - I have always distrusted libata ever since I discovered I can cause a boot failure just by plugging in a USB drive!

And then udev will kick in to change them yet again!

With libdev, you cannot safely refer to drives using their sdx designation if the drive layouts are likely to change - You'd need to refer to drive labels (Which I didn't even know existed until I ran into these problems) or their UUID, which causes potential problems of their own due to the ludicrous length of fstab entries.

With libata, too much stuff now depends on udev shuffling for me, which is why I've resisted the move so far.

** Just in case there is any misunderstanding, I should note that while I am not (intentionally) trolling, I am having a good old whinge. I can't help it, it's a British pasttime  :Razz: 

That said, if you have any udev tutorials that are suitable for people that hate perl and are barely competant with bash scripts, that would be a good help 'tho  :Mr. Green: (I should note none of the ones on the first 5 pages of google were much help to me since they omitted things like how to identify and specify controllers by type or bus and order and such...)

If I could just hack udev into keeping existing assignment patterns when using libata, that would be ideal so I can migrate seamlessly... the other stuff is yet more compromise

----------

## Monkeh

udev has nothing to do with it. Drives are assigned devices by the kernel, and that's that. udev can helpfully provide you with some symlinks to make life easier, but you can't change the devices.

If you're having USB devices scanned before SATA or PATA devices, then I'd consider that a bug to be reported. In my case, it gets scanned thus: ahci, pata_marvell, and then usb. Drive assignments are always the same, until you reach AHCI port five, which is my hotplug drive, which may or may not be present. If it is, it gets sdf, and everything after it goes up one. This is why you have labels, /dev/disk/by-uuid, and /dev/disk/by-id/.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Cyker,

libata and the od IDE branch work in the same way, /dev nodes are assigned in the order that devices are detected.

For you, thats /dev/hd.. for IDE and /dev/sd.. for almost everything else.

udev allows you to assign arbitary device names that depend on some unique characteristics of the device read from /sys.

The kernel still assigns names on a first come first served basis but udev changes the assigned name when if gets a rule match.

Its a really good idea to not use kernel assigned names like hd.. and sd.. since it gets in a mess if the name is already in use.

That means you can use libata and rename your IDE devices to hda ... if you want.

Here is an excellent udev guide for rule writers off all abilities by a gentoo kernel dev.

libata is getting or has a passthrough mode, which allows it to pass commands it doesn't understand onto the hardware.

I don't know what progress is being made.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Granted, udev can rename the devices for you, but what device name do you use for the "root=" parameter to the kernel in grub.conf?  Especially if the device assigned by the kernel isn't consistent.  Does the initrd created by genkernel support syntax for REAL_ROOT that uses the UUID or labels?

I know this isn't my thread, but these questions fit perfectly into this discussion.  (and I'm trying to figure out how to use UUID in my grub.conf  :Wink: )

EDIT: the genkernel initrd does support specifying the root device using both LABEL and UUID.  (but only if you remember to include initrd support in your kernel when you configure it...   :Laughing: )Last edited by yabbadabbadont on Tue Jun 17, 2008 11:06 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Cyker

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> udev has nothing to do with it. Drives are assigned devices by the kernel, and that's that. udev can helpfully provide you with some symlinks to make life easier, but you can't change the devices.
> 
> If you're having USB devices scanned before SATA or PATA devices, then I'd consider that a bug to be reported. In my case, it gets scanned thus: ahci, pata_marvell, and then usb. Drive assignments are always the same, until you reach AHCI port five, which is my hotplug drive, which may or may not be present. If it is, it gets sdf, and everything after it goes up one. This is why you have labels, /dev/disk/by-uuid, and /dev/disk/by-id/.

 

I think you guys are misunderstanding my stated reasons for disliking libata.

Basically, it is because it assigns all devices to sdx something, which messes up the device ordering.

I'm slightly shocked that you say udev cannot change device names; I assumed it could in the same way it can re-map eth1 to eth0 etc!!

This alone means I can't move to libata any time soon since without that ability it is impossible to create a stable seamless transition.  :Sad: 

I guess it'll have to wait in the pipeline along with my x64 stuff..

----------

## cyrillic

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> what device name do you use for the "root=" parameter to the kernel in grub.conf?  Especially if the device assigned by the kernel isn't consistent. 

 

I'm not sure if this is the case with Cyker's setup, but if your rootfs is on a RAID device, then the name /dev/mdX will be consistent, even if the underlying devices are not consistently named.

This happens because the kernel assembles arrays by UUID.

----------

## Monkeh

 *Cyker wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   udev has nothing to do with it. Drives are assigned devices by the kernel, and that's that. udev can helpfully provide you with some symlinks to make life easier, but you can't change the devices.
> 
> If you're having USB devices scanned before SATA or PATA devices, then I'd consider that a bug to be reported. In my case, it gets scanned thus: ahci, pata_marvell, and then usb. Drive assignments are always the same, until you reach AHCI port five, which is my hotplug drive, which may or may not be present. If it is, it gets sdf, and everything after it goes up one. This is why you have labels, /dev/disk/by-uuid, and /dev/disk/by-id/. 
> 
> I think you guys are misunderstanding my stated reasons for disliking libata.
> ...

 

Please look into /dev/disk/by-uuid.

----------

## jel

Progress report:

1. Disabled CONFIG_IDE. (I still have CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y, wonder why...)

2. Enabled CONFIG_ATA, CONFIG_PATA_SIS

3. make && make modules_install && reboot with root=/dev/sda3 (used to be hda3), root=LABEL=root, both with VFS panic

Kernel is 2.6.25.4 (mostly) vanilla

My controllers and disks are listed OK on boot

This kernel trap thread might be relevant.

config is here

I would really like to be able to boot without initrd!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

The "real_root=LABEL=" and "real_root=UUID=" syntax can only by used with an initrd.  The kernel itself does not support this.  (and won't, from what I've read on the lkml)  I've got my grub.conf and fstab converted to UUID now, but I haven't switched to libata yet.  I used "genkernel initrd" to build a minimal initrd that supports this booting syntax.  I did not use genkernel to build my kernel, so there are no modules in the initrd.  It is only 556868 bytes of which, 498271 is the compressed busybox image.

----------

## cyrillic

 *jel wrote:*   

> I would really like to be able to boot without initrd!

 

Then this option in your .config needs to be compiled-in

```
#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m 
```

----------

## jel

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *jel wrote:*   I would really like to be able to boot without initrd! 
> 
> Then this option in your .config needs to be compiled-in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, thanks! Makes sense.

----------

## jel

Progress report:

With CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y, I am able to boot from /dev/sda3. Early on in the startup there is some kind of complaint about /etc/mtab~something and root is mounted read only. All my other partitions fail to mount. It's looking for /dev/hd??, even though all the entries in /etc/fstab use UUIDs. I checked the /dev/disk/by-uuid/ links and they are all to /dev/sd?? so I don't really understand what is going on here.

I tried booting my other OS and manually removing the gentoo /etc/mtab but that didn't help.

WTF!?

Updated config here.

/etc/fstab here.

/etc/mtab here.

Booting the libata kernel:

dmesg here

ls -lR /dev here.

lsmod here.

/etc/mtab here.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jel,

All your links are broken - please post into the thread.

Your kernel build and install process is faulty. It builds everything but only installs the modules.

You need to mount /boot can copy your bzImage file to it, then add a boot stanz to grub, so you have a boot choice.

Lastly, /etc/mtab is maintained by mount. It should list the currently mounted filesystems.

----------

## jel

My links are not broken. You must've tried to access during a reboot.

Kernel .config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25.4

# Thu Jun 19 09:12:54 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2000

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394 is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

# CONFIG_RT2400PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT2500PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT61PCI is not set

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG=y

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=48

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS65010 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=512

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# Conflicting RTC option has been selected, check GEN_RTC and RTC

#

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=m

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="cp437"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

/etc/fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# <file system> <mountp> <type>  <options> <dump> <pass>

proc                                      /proc    proc    defaults                                               0 0

UUID=c43db760-21c4-4f30-8069-46d326f6a3b3 /        ext3    defaults,noatime,user_xattr                            0 1

UUID=ac164974-4227-4bee-8358-163713ab33ce /boot    ext2    defaults,ro,nosuid,nodev,noatime                       0 2

UUID=65b25409-a8c0-44db-bf57-2fd05aea0336 /var     ext3    defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr               0 2

UUID=e282b520-6202-4661-a8a8-1b5a4a087da3 /usr     ext4dev defaults,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents            0 2

UUID=1f6f37fa-af87-4770-ad43-5c993546a0da /gentoo  ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=8be8f3cc-6f32-4393-b6d9-80c5ba54295f /home    ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=1395a3f6-a14c-4b25-957f-03b28c33b06a /opt     ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=7bf4aaf0-15f8-4e40-97e7-090861266907 /bak     ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=d987a555-7987-4cb7-abec-d6b0abb24a99 /ext     ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=28e97100-649c-40c5-bd85-08c1c1ec291a /zzz     ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=910a191a-32c3-4181-880b-2950a36d5747 /fluf    ext4dev defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents     0 2

UUID=e9476721-325e-4aa2-b534-a5a79a868b31 /deb     ext3    defaults,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr               0 2

UUID=B69C7AC29C7A7CA5                     /xp      ntfs-3g nosuid,nodev,noatime,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=409 0 0

#UUID=a16e12cf-a8a5-4840-b4b1-1c1f71aba592 /yatta         ext3    noauto,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user,user_xattr            0 2

#UUID=6d32162b-af44-4178-8afc-02ca7863c7aa none     swap                                                           0 0

UUID=fbe291a3-09d0-4200-b16f-c421507cd124 none     swap                                                           0 0

# Mathematica needs this

tmpfs                                     /dev/shm tmpfs   defaults                                               0 0

```

/etc/mtab

```

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,user_xattr,data=ordered 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 ro,nosuid,nodev,noatime 0 0

/dev/hda5 /var ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr 0 0

/dev/hda6 /usr ext4dev rw,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hda7 /gentoo ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hda8 /home ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hda9 /opt ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hdb5 /bak ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hdb7 /ext ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hdd6 /zzz ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hdd5 /fluf ext4dev rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr,noextents 0 0

/dev/hdb6 /deb ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_xattr 0 0

/dev/hdb1 /xp fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

/dev/hdd1 /media/boot2 ext2 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0

/dev/hdd2 /media/page fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=2048 0 0

/dev/hda2 /media/dfusr ext2 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0

```

dmesg after booting libata kernel:

[code:1:f246d40f47]

Linux version 2.6.25.4 (root@jel-desktop) (gcc version 4.3.1 (Gentoo 4.3.1 p1.0) ) #1 PREEMPT Thu Jun 19 09:18:55 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff8000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262128

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262128

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FAA60, 0014 (r0 AMI   )

ACPI: RSDT 3FFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX     1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: FACP 3FFF0030, 0081 (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX       11 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: DSDT 3FFF0120, 3300 (r1    SiS      746      100 INTL  2002024)

ACPI: FACS 3FFF8000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3FFF00C0, 005A (r1 AMIINT SiS740XX     1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 260081

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 ro video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3 vga=794

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1993.809 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1035796k/1048512k available (1993k kernel code, 12064k reserved, 634k data, 180k init, 131008k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffe9000 - 0xfffff000   (  88 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0394000 - 0xc03c1000   ( 180 kB)

      .data : 0xc02f2699 - 0xc0391290   ( 634 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f2699   (1993 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3988.58 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994292)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ stepping 00

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

net_namespace: 440 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb31, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Enabling SiS 96x SMBus

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x295-0x296 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xc00-0xc1f has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xcbd00000-0xcfefffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000bba00000-0x00000000cbbfffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

fuse init (API version 7.9)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 5120k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d3a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd3d6, set palette = c00cd440

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

pata_sis 0000:00:02.5: version 0.5.2

scsi0 : pata_sis

scsi1 : pata_sis

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200AAJB-00WGA0, 00.02C01, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.01: ATA-7: ST3300831A, 3.06, max UDMA/100

ata1.01: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ata2.00: ATAPI: HP  DVD Writer 420, 1.27, max UDMA/33

ata2.01: ATA-6: WDC WD2500JB-57GVC0, 21.02J21, max UDMA/100

ata2.01: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2.01: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200AAJB-0 00.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3300831A       3.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors (300069 MB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 586072368 512-byte hardware sectors (300069 MB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 >

sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HP       DVD Writer 420n  1.27 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JB-57G 21.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4 < sdc5 sdc6 >

sd 1:0:1:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

agpgart: Detected SiS chipset - id:1857

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x0c00

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 5, 00:13:8f:46:8a:c8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 3, io mem 0xcfffd000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25.4 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 10, io mem 0xcffff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25.4 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:03.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.2[C] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:09.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:09.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:09.2: irq 5, io mem 0xcfffbf00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:09.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3

----------

## jel

Looks like it got truncated. Try the links instead. I will not reboot my computer soon, and before I do I'll move the links to a more permanent location.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jel,

You need SR for your CDROM and _SG for any other SCSI or pretend SCSI devices you may have.

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set 
```

set those both to =y.

Some of the SATA drivers take care of both the PATA and SATA elements of an interface, where both are provided in the same chip.

e.g. The Intel one. 

Your dmesg shows your drives and CDROM detected

----------

## jel

NeddySeagoon,

Tried with both of  CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR & CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y, same errors. I don't think this is a kernel config issue. Feels more like a userspace issue. I'm willing to bet that if I were able to re-emerge udev under a libata-kernel these symptoms would go away.

I'm going to try chrooting from a libata-aware livecd, mount my partitions r/w and re-emerge udev. I'll keep you posted.

Thanks for your interest!

----------

## jel

Booted the libata kernel without ro and managed to manually mount my /var, /usr etc. partitions using

```
mount /dev/sd?? /var
```

I was not able to mount manually using LABEL= nor UUID=, even though the links in /dev seem to be pointing in the right direction.

I'm going to re-emerge hal & udev and hope for the best. Wish me luck!

** update

Re-emerging hal & udev didn't help. I wrote a script to help me mount my partitions and start services.

```

#! /bin/bash

rm -f /var/run/dbus.pid

mount /dev/sda1 /boot

mount /dev/sda5 /var

mount /dev/sda6 /usr

mount /dev/sda7 /gentoo

mount /dev/sda8 /home

mount /dev/sda9 /opt

mount /dev/sdb5 /bak

mount /dev/sdb7 /ext

mount /dev/sdc6 /zzz

mount /dev/sdc5 /fluf

mount /dev/sdb6 /deb

mount /dev/sdb1 /xp

rm -f /var/run/dbus.pid

/etc/init.d/swap stop

/etc/init.d/dbus stop

/etc/init.d/udev-postmount stop

/etc/init.d/modules stop

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng stop

/etc/init.d/consolefont stop

/etc/init.d/keymaps stop

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

/etc/init.d/local stop

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

/etc/init.d/sshd stop

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop

/etc/init.d/gpm stop

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

/etc/init.d/noip2 stop

/etc/init.d/nxserver stop

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors stop

swapon /dev/sdc3

/etc/init.d/udev-postmount start

/etc/init.d/modules start

/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

/etc/init.d/consolefont start

/etc/init.d/keymaps start

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

/etc/init.d/local start

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

/etc/init.d/sshd start

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

/etc/init.d/gpm start

/etc/init.d/xdm start

/etc/init.d/noip2 start

/etc/init.d/nxserver start

/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

```

Having executed the above script I'm now running a gnome session using the libata kernel. Everything is working just fine. I'm doing an emerge -e openrc to see if it will help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jel,

Those kernel options are for your CDROM and random SCSI devices if yu have any.

emerging udev again should not change it.

----------

## jel

Okay, now I know what my problem is.

Somehow, behind my back, extents were enabled on my ext4dev partitions.

/etc/init.d/fsck discovers it can't check my filesystems because it doesn't do

extents, yet. I am dropped into a root shell with only / mounted, ro. Sigh.

So I figured out how to override that ro silliness so I could at least fix things.

As a temporary fix, until e2fsprogs can handle extents, I set the fs_passno field to 0,

so I can at least boot.

Now all I need is to fix UUID and label resolution. The links are there in /dev/, but mount

goes looking for /dev/hd??. Hmm, mount?

```

jel-desktop ~ # type mount

mount is /bin/mount

```

```

jel-desktop ~ # equery belongs /bin/mount

[ Searching for file(s) /bin/mount in *... ]

sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 (/bin/mount)

```

```

jel-desktop ~ # genlop -l |grep util-linux

     Thu Apr  3 02:55:41 2008 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1

     Thu Apr  3 09:42:31 2008 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1

     Wed Apr 23 06:22:19 2008 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1

     Sun Jun  1 13:15:11 2008 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1

     Wed Jun 11 13:22:10 2008 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1

     Fri Jun 13 01:06:56 2008 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1

```

Ok, so util-linux hasn't been emerged since my kernel update. I have some emerging

to do then!  :Smile: 

Now, if I could only find the mf who enabled extents on my filesystems...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jel

LABEL= and UUID= pointing to non-existent /dev/hd?? was due to a stale /etc/blkid.tab file.

rm /etc/blkid.tab solved it.

Note to self: never attempt to mount an ext4dev fs manually. extents are *on* per default, so unless you specify noextents, you will put fs in a state which sys-fs/e2fsprogs fsck can't deal with.

As far as I can tell there is no way to turn extents off, so I ended up backing up extents-tainted file systems,

re-mkfs'ing and restoring. Which involved hours of juggling hundreds of GB around ...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

